

What to Expect When Curiosity Starts Snapping Pictures - erangalp
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/news/msl20120803.html

======
ck2
They should put a terabyte of solid storage on the orbiter(s) and just have it
send stuff from the surface non-stop and then stream back to earth so there's
zero downtime in the signals...

But I guess once you've seen a mars rock in highdef, for the untrained they
are all mostly the same... interest will be sadly waining after a month.

------
stephengillie
So...only the Hazard Cameras are active, the rest are closed until Curiosity
is finished with self-tests?

~~~
bingbing
There is a picture from the MAHLI:

<http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/images/?ImageID=4282>

------
lakofsth
the best camera is the one you have with you

